# Unable to stream outside of internal Lan



## Jaretgale (9 mo ago)

I have an edge that was working great to stream on my iPad when I was at my gf house or traveling. But for the past few months, I get this stupid midlleminderror and it won’t do anything. If I power cycle the outlet, sometimes it’ll begin to work but if I try to go to to many recordings, it errors out the same.

I have a router on FIOS, owned by me, then a regular dumb switch it’s on. No Vlan or anything that would cause issues.
Any ideas?


----------



## Jaretgale (9 mo ago)

I forgot to note, if I’m on my laptop on my wifi that’s broadcast from the main router itself and I use the web to watch live streaming or playback recordings, if I click a few things that error will happen and the only way to clear it is reboot the unit.

I swapped out the unit a few months back but it didn’t help


----------



## Ernest Coulter (Oct 6, 2020)

Mine has been doing the same thing for about 4 months. I don't see any help in sight.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

It’s a problem on TiVos end.


----------



## mb117 (Nov 26, 2009)

I've reported this 3x, creating tickets, and each time they send me the same response and then immediately close the support ticket and say it's 'resolved', which it isn't. Been a Tivo owner for several years - it's frustrating. This is only happening to my Edge, which I bought last year to replace an aging, but rock-solid performing Roamio. I also have a Bolt that works fine streaming out of home with the app, so it's not a networking problem, which this useless 'fix' tries to address.

"We have to inform you that, we have now an ongoing issue in regards to this matter however, this can sometimes be resolved with the outlined troubleshooting steps:

1. Sign-out on the TiVo App;
2. Unplug the power cable of the TiVo box and restart the Router and Modem.
3. Plug back in the power cable of the TiVo device and force a Service Connection.
4. On the App go to the Settings>Start Setup>Select the TSN>Setup-in-home Streaming>Check the Agreement.
5. Once the App is successfully setup, then go back to the START SETUP>then put check mark under "out of home streaming".

If the issue still persist, you need to contact us back to associate a case to the on going ticket of the said known issue for our offline department be notified and investigate to resolve. Should you have any other concern, please don't hesitate to reach out TiVo Customer Support at 877-367-8486 for further assistance."


----------



## Jaretgale (9 mo ago)

This is completely unacceptable. We should see if any lawyers want to work on a class action.
At the minimum, we should get this out on tech sites, hell, even Gizmodo for all I care. We need to put shame on TiVo until they resolve this. It’s a firewall issue, it’s not hard to figure out. I guarantee they host this on Azure in the backend. They can fix this, they just don’t care.


----------



## BrokerDon (Sep 9, 2006)

middlemindError STILL happening on my TiVo Edge OTA on gigabit Ethernet connected to 250MB / 10MB Cox cable internet,,, to my iPhone 13 Pro Max on Verizon 5G UW cellular 250MB / 25MB:

*SHAMEFUL* this bug still exists. I should have kept my TiVo Premiere XL and TiVo Stream which has streamed flawlessly for 10+ years.


----------

